# Moveable Hay rack



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I finally got around to building my portable hay rack. It is about 7 foot long and 3 foot wide at widest point where a catch tray catches the hay. Hay loads from the top of the rack where the hay goes in. On skids for moving and mineral feeder on end. This is the best hay saver I have ever seen. Scrap tin roof keep hay dry. Cost of lumber about $125.00 When I move to new pasture for pasture rotation, I just hook it to my mule and pull it wherever I want.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:goodjob::great:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

That's incredible! :hubbahubba:
Is that a mineral dispenser on the side as well? Genius design.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

CaramelKittey said:


> That's incredible! :hubbahubba:
> Is that a mineral dispenser on the side as well? Genius design.


Yep


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Yep


I have no pic yet but on the other end I added a colbalt block and a sulfur block. I notice as soon as I added them they are seen frequently on both ends eating minerals while several are eating hay. Also the waste hay now is less than 3%. I get this figure by looking at hay on the ground around it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

That's fantastic!
It's crazy to see how much hay goats really waste. It's like throwing money into your goat shed..and leaving it. Having a hay feeder with minimal waste is fantastic and it saves a LOT of money. (thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could probably build and sell them.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You could probably build and sell them.


:nod:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

TCOLVIN said:


> View attachment 181555


It looks beautiful, handy, easy to move about and serves many purposes.
:goodjob::great::goatpull::goatrun::rungoat:


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Is that the 3x3” panel or 4x4”?

Very nice design! I love it and may borrow some ideas for my own feeder modifications. 

I have had issues w my minerals getting wet from rain blow by, so I would tuck the loose mineral feeder under the roof further, maybe over the trough area.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Love it!


----------

